# Install Linux on Matrix RAID



## drdaver (Aug 24, 2008)

hi everyone, my first post here. i have a computer set up with intel matrix raid with a raid 0 array and a raid 1 array.  on the raid 0 array i have three partitions. i have windows xp installed on the first and i made the second partition specifically for installing and testing different distributions of linux on it because i'm new to linux and want to test it out.  on the third partition i wanted to try installing mac osx leopard. is it possible to have all three? and if so:

what do i need to do to install linux on a raid array?  osx?  with windows xp i used nlite to slipstream intel's ich10r drivers into the xp install cd because i don't have and don't want to mess with a floppy drive.  can i even install linux or osx on a matrix raid array?  do i need some drivers?  do i need a floppy?

thanks everyone, i really appreciate your help and am looking forward to trying linux and osx out.

dave


----------



## drdaver (Aug 24, 2008)

oh one thing to add, i have iso files of fedora 8, opensuse 11, and ubuntu 8.04 linux, which i picked based on information from distrowatch.com.  im especially looking forward to trying out fedora as i understand the package i downloaded contains tons of multimedia software.


----------



## dawgnbirfar (Sep 29, 2008)

Im curious about this too, bump!


----------



## xfire (Sep 30, 2008)

http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
that might help.


----------

